# What 3DS themes do you use the most?



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

I regret buying a new 3ds xl and wished I had bought the standard new 3ds instead, so I could have customised my 3DS even more

(I probably would have got the luigi home theme and the faceplates. Then, to make things even more awesome I'd probably put the Wii controller bracelet/strap from my luigi controller onto it. 3 doses on luigi in one serving)

But as I have a xl, I mainly switch between the K.K. Slider theme and the timmy & tommy themes. I also really like the B&W theme (pics below)



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

The free one with Sonic characters on it. There are some nice but I don't want to waste money on it unless they'd made a Shiny Umbreon one..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2015)

Shadow the Hedgehog theme for that awesome Radical Highway music and Shadow is my favorite Sonic character.


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 16, 2015)

I've only bought two of them so far, both are LoZ themes, lol. The ALBW theme and MM's moon.



Spoiler
















I don't really switch them up, tbh. I got the ALBW one when home themes were first announced - if I'm not mistaken, it was in the first batch of themes, for the US at least. And now I've been using MM's ever since it came out.

They're a nice addition, and I do really like the idea. It's just not something I stare at long enough to be bothered to go out and buy that many others. There's a couple more I really like, like Isabelle's theme, but eh. The MM one still looks and sounds pretty to me, lol.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Shadow the Hedgehog theme for that awesome Radical Highway music and Shadow is my favorite Sonic character.



I bought the Chao one

the music brings me back to my chao-raising childhood on SA2 *cri


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

i use the acnl bulletin board on with isabelle mostly, and sometimes i will use the zelda link between worlds one


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i use the *acnl bulletin board on with isabelle* mostly, and sometimes i will use the zelda link between worlds one



aww i was using that one before~

i use the Peach one quite a bit now


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 16, 2015)

I buy decals/skins/stickers for my XL, cheaper and as they last so long it saves me money! If I'd gone for the normal size I'd be buying way too many faceplates lol.


As for themes, I only have the free ones and swap between them, but usually have it on the Cat Mario one the most.


----------



## matt (Apr 16, 2015)

I used the acnl bulletin board theme


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

I kinda like the colours for the MM one, maybe if I get credits on the thing sometime and actually gets one, they have nice ones though.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 16, 2015)

I use the colourful ACNL theme that matches with my LE system.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 16, 2015)

I mostly use the Sonic Boom theme, or the regular blue theme.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 16, 2015)

you had the option of buying the normal new 3ds and you got the new xl?? :IO^&O$%^3543257
if only na had the standard n3ds


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

I shuffle between the Boo theme, AC KK Slider theme, and the Majora's Mask theme.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2015)

The Pokemon/Pikachu themes pop up most often besides the Chao theme and ocassionally ACNL/LoZ appears.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The free one with Sonic characters on it. There are some nice but I don't want to waste money on it unless they'd made a Shiny Umbreon one..



Same! I use the cat mario show theme though :3


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2015)

The majora's mask one, obviously.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the Mega Rayquaza theme. I think of it as the best couple of pounds I ever spent.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2015)

boring white because idc


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2015)

I've most if not all of the free ones downloaded, but I don't actually use them. Instead I keep my three paid themes on rotate: 


Spinner Peach
Spinner Rosalina
Super Mario (Pastel Pink)

I feel like they all compliment each other well.


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2015)

What!! That BW theme is so cute. I didn't know it was available. Next time I pick up an eShop card that's what I'm getting first


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 17, 2015)

CR33P said:


> you had the option of buying the normal new 3ds and you got the new xl?? :IO^&O$%^3543257
> if only na had the standard n3ds



ye i broke my 3ds xl and had to use my standard crappy 3ds 

downgrading from xl to normal was torture

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, if you're near a nintendo zone then you can get this theme for free


----------



## Nay (Apr 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys, if you're near a nintendo zone then you can get this theme for free



Sigh.. Nintendo zones..


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 17, 2015)

I only got one and that's Yellow x Purple Star theme. I bought it because I like the color combination and the nice background music. My next purchase would definitely be the Sega Bundle!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I regret buying a new 3ds xl and wished I had bought the standard new 3ds instead, so I could have customised my 3DS even more
> 
> (I probably would have got the luigi home theme and the faceplates. Then, to make things even more awesome I'd probably put the Wii controller bracelet/strap from my luigi controller onto it. 3 doses on luigi in one serving)
> 
> ...



I have that Mario theme which is red and has half of his face on the screen and i have the Smash Bros. theme which looks like the cover of the 3DS game with Smash Bros. for Wii U Menu music. I use both of them frequently but i like the regular color themes (and the new ones which came available not too long ago) a lot too!


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Guys, if you're near a nintendo zone then you can get this theme for free



Got it yesterday, it's quite nice actually.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Whaaah, gotta get to a Nintendo Zone soon then! I luckily have one near my house but i never am motivated to go visit it because it does not do anything special. This is totally worth it though!


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 17, 2015)

The event goes on until the 27th, so you have time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's only at certain zones though - http://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/2015/April/Launch-of-new-StreetPass-Mii-Plaza-games-kicks-off-International-StreetPass-Week-from-16th-to-27th-April-2015-983049.html

Some are only doing the international relay bit, while others are doing that and the extra bits. 
To get it, open up the nintendo zone app on the 3ds and it'll say about a code, you can save the page incase you can't write it down there and then.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the free ones. I don't really like the free Sonic one so I don't use that one that often. They have some really nice themes out, I just don't feel like wasting the money on them


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> I use the free ones. I don't really like the free Sonic one so I don't use that one that often. They have some really nice themes out, I just don't feel like wasting the money on them



€2 for a theme is a lot of money to be honest, i think it is not worth it at all


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got the Sable Able one. It's really cute and I bought it since the Able Sisters music always comforts me. I also like how her eyes open and close and her sewing machine goes up and down as you scroll, it's really pleasing to see c:
Before I bought it though, I alternated between the free blue and the free red (my 3DS XL is red)

- - - Post Merge - - -



NuttyS said:


> The event goes on until the 27th, so you have time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Darnit! I've been to GAME thrice this week! If only I'd checked this thread out sooner ;n;
Lucky Germans/Italians. They just have to pop down to McDonald's.


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 17, 2015)

starlark said:


> Darnit! I've been to GAME thrice this week! If only I'd checked this one out sooner ;n;
> Lucky Germans/Italians. They just have to pop down to McDonald's.


I was lucky, I needed to go to where our nearest GAME is for other items otherwise I would have missed it!

It's a shame they don't do these things at more zones for everyone, why does Italy get the most choices, sharing is caring lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 17, 2015)

Unless they release another one with Slowking I probably won't ever change it.


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

NuttyS said:


> I was lucky, I needed to go to where our nearest GAME is for other items otherwise I would have missed it!
> 
> It's a shame they don't do these things at more zones for everyone, why does Italy get the most choices, sharing is caring lol.



Maybe there's a secret pizza/pasta deal going on... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Unless they release another one with Slowking I probably won't ever change it.



That one looks way cool! Though it doesn't interest me personally, it's aesthetically pleasing... ovo


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Unless they release another one with Slowking I probably won't ever change it.



That theme is really cute to be honest but i will not buy it myself hahah!


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the black and gold stars theme as it matches my black and gold stars coverplate for my n3DS.


----------



## Libra (Apr 17, 2015)

I only have two (they were both free) and the one I use is the Sonic one. I kinda like the sound effects it has.


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

I have the sleepy pikachu, and spinner peach and rosalina n.n


----------



## Orieii (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the acnl Isabela bulletin board theme. It's so cute! I love it  I'm probably not going to purchase a new 3DS until they release the regular new 3DS's for the US..


----------



## starlark (Apr 17, 2015)

Orieii said:


> I use the acnl Isabela bulletin board theme. It's so cute! I love it  I'm probably not going to purchase a new 3DS until they release the regular new 3DS's for the US..



nn i really want that one! it looks so cute but i had to go for mine since i love the able sisters a bit more than isabelle (less r34 ;P)

sorry if im being a noob n stuff but if you get a new 3ds and login with the same NN id as your previous one do all your purchases stay?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the standard black one as I have a Black 3DS XL also use the same theme on my Japanese og 3DS because it is also black.


----------



## Stacie (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the one that came with MH4U.  Apparently there's going to be another free MH theme in May, so woohoo!

I don't think I'll ever buy one though, even if they are just a couple bucks.  I'm only on the home screen for a few seconds anyways so I can't justify the price.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Pheenic (Apr 18, 2015)

I have it on shuffle so all the ones i bought which are; Xenoblade Chronicles: Monado, Zelda: Dire Moon, ACNL: Bulletin Board, Stars: Yellow & Purple, Chao Theme, and Zelda: Two Worlds.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't gotten one yet but I want the Rosalina one.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 18, 2015)

I, sadly, haven't looked into buying any themes. I've been boring with the standard black theme lol. Going to actually look into some themes now! Didn't realize how cool some were. Are some exclusive to the "New" 3DS's? I kinda am stuck with my regular XL and refuse to get a New 3DS until they make the regular size New 3DS available in the U.S. Even though it probably will never happen. D:

I like the large screen of the 3DS XL but I've also grown to hate it lol. Everything looks so fuzzy on it and it bugs me. Also, I would like a more portable, more discreet system. Kinda stick out in public with the enormous XL and it makes me feel more self conscious haha.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 18, 2015)

I Have the Primal Groudon/Kyogre, A Link between Worlds, and Skyward Sword on Shuffle right now, although I also want the Xenoblade, Mega Rayquaza, and Major's Mask 3D, but My college's wi-fi doesn't support 3DSes.


----------



## Mioki (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't like any of the ones in the shop. Sooo I just use the basic, free, pink theme to match my XL.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 19, 2015)

In order of most use:
MM Moon
Hanafuda
Slowpoke

I want to get the Xenoblade Chronicles one.


----------



## Cure Whip (Apr 19, 2015)

The Peach theme is my favorite theme!




Spoiler


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

I've been using the pastel Mario theme lately, it's easy on the eyes.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought the Halloween Animal Crossing theme and the Rayquaza theme. If Shadow's theme played his theme song I probably would have bought that one, but the Radical Highway song seems like a weird choice to me. I'd have more themes but I feel they are too expensive just for a background.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 20, 2015)

I am using the brand new International Streetpass Mii Home Theme.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Whatever's free.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 20, 2015)

I have two that I've paid for, the Animal Crossing bulletin board theme and the Shiba Inu Nintendogs theme. I'm deciding which one to get next.


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 20, 2015)

Hanafuda theme is all I use.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2015)

I like to use animal crossing themes that look appropriate to me.


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Currently using the Pok?mon Friends theme (the one on the left). I also have the Yoshi theme downloaded but the music got annoying to me.


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 21, 2015)

I use the omega ruby/alpha sapphire one


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2015)

They need some animated themes like the dynamic themes on the PS3.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2015)

I just use the default pink because I'm too cheap to spend money. 

I'd really like the Isabelle one though because Isabelle is just too cute! <3


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm currently using the Palico theme. Cause the Palicos are awesome.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2015)

Dr J said:


> I'm currently using the Palico theme. Cause the Palicos are awesome.



Same, though I've literally just switched to the MH4U weapon theme

- - - Post Merge - - -

esp considering it's free


----------



## Ste (Jun 3, 2015)

I like the default blue and use the sonic boom theme frequently ^,^


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 3, 2015)

The free ones. 

oh and persona Q


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 3, 2015)

the game and watch one


----------



## Folia (Jun 3, 2015)

I use the default black theme; it's simple and sexy. It also matches my black XL.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

Default blue theme because blue.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 8, 2015)

I love using the ACNL bulletin board as me theme cuz its so pretty, like the mysic and the way the flowers move ('・ω・')


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

That free black one.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2015)

The new Mega Charizard one, The Xenoblade ones, and the Mega Rayquaza are the ones I use the most.


----------



## Autaven (Jun 9, 2015)

I've never bought any of them! I find I'm barely on the home screen, only to click on a game to load. Maybe if I see one I really like it might change my mind..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 9, 2015)

Pokemon ONEMURI Pikachu, Animal Crossing New Leaf Colourful Pattern & Nintendo Consoles.

I have other themes I am not using at the moment,
Halloween: Spooky Black Cat, Stars (Black & Gold) & Spotlight Shovel Knight


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 9, 2015)

I currently have the free monster hunter theme, but I recently purchased the Xenoblade theme, so I`m going to change it to that soon. I want Fire Emblem themes though.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 9, 2015)

Because there are only two free themes besides the basic ones, I just use a Basic Yellow theme.  I don't mind the single color, and I'm the only one who sees my 3ds, anyway.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 9, 2015)

Themes? What themes? I do remember that for some reason themes updates were released on the same days that Smash updates were...that was a little annoying.

(I have never bought a theme...It's still the default blue. Zel I never even browsed the things, might not be worth it when I don't look at the startup menu long enough.)


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 9, 2015)

I use the slowpoke theme, I love it so much T . T
The ones I plan on investing in are PQ, devil survivor, and the eevee theme. :3


----------



## Sumable (Jun 10, 2015)

Yaan, Yaan, a-yaaan, Donai Yanen Yadon?
Slowpoke theme is set as my default, but I occasionally switch to KK's Theme and the Monado Theme.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

I REAAAAAAAAAAAAAALY want the Evangelion theme, though it's not available overseas 

Apparently there's a dragon ball Z theme coming to NA/EU soon..


For those of you that aren't familiar with the Evangelion theme


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 15, 2015)

Pokemon Friends is the only theme I've bought, and it's my default


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I have the new standard 3ds in White.
I have got princess peach and monster hunter 4 ultimate black faceplates.
I have loads of themes but I use Princess Peach and ACNL themes the most. I was gonna get a 3ds XL from my ds lite but I heard the new 3ds was bigger and stuff.
I'm super happy that I chose the standard 3ds instead of the XL, so much better.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 16, 2015)

I usually use Majoras Mask


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 16, 2015)

I've been using the Splatoon one a lot recently. I adore the music <3


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

or


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

i bought the Peach one and the Majoras Mask one~ i love the MM theme, honestly.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I used a Pokemon theme, but I no longer own my New 3DS XL


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 10, 2018)

I have had Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest for my theme for about 3 months now. Also as far as decal for the system itself I bought a Dragonball Super one that has Super Saiyan Blue Vegeta all over it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

I use the new Ultra Necrozma theme for my NN3DSXL, and no theme (yet) for my NN2DSXL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

Currently I'm using the Yoshi Spring Siesta theme (I think that's what it's called), but I also have Dire Moon, the Solgaleo/Lunala theme, and ofc ODYSSEY!


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 13, 2018)

I hardly have any money to spend, lol. I've been using the default blue and black ones for years. I had a princess peach one once, but that 3ds decided one day that it was done with living.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 19, 2018)

Haven't purchased a new 3DS theme in a while now. My 3DS currently has the Shin Megami Tensei IV: Apocalypse theme because it was free and I wanted to use something other than the ACNL: Jack theme. My 3DS XL's theme is the Pok?mon Friends theme which features the characters from Pok?mon Black and White. Also available on the 3DS XL, but that I'm not using at the moment are the ACNL: Jack theme again and the Rottytops Theme. Rottytops is a character from the Shantae series.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

Currently using the Ultra Necrozma theme for my NN3DSXL (because I’m challenging the super singles battle challenge on there), and the Team Rocket theme on my NN2DSXL (because I’m doing a SoulSilver Nuzlocke Challenge on that console).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

Using the hippie music one they recently put out. I really like the design and music.. obviously


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a limited edition monster hunter 4 new 3ds, so my themes the felyne one from monster hunter generations.

I've got lots of poogie and felyne badges all over my home page and my application logos are monster hunter badge ones, so it looks super awesome ^-^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2018)

I have my 3DS randomly switching between these 10:
The Legend of Zelda 30th Anniversary
Pokemon: Pikachu & Poke Ball
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Kirby's 25th Anniversary
Pokemon: Team Skull
Splatoon: Squid Sisters
AA Trilogy Pixel Art
Kirby: Copy Ability Poll
Kirby Battle Royale
Luigi's Mighty Mustache

Some were free, some came from My Nintendo, and the rest were bought on the theme shop.
Note: My 3DS is shared with my brother.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been using the Hanafuda theme for quite a while. That style of art is one of my favorites. It's a theme that beautifully references Nintendo's history.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 25, 2018)

I use the Twilight Princess theme the most and because its my favorite theme of all other zelda themes I own.


----------



## Robot_marmot (Jun 30, 2018)

I keep it switching between a couple of themes, but my favourite is the Pikachu Party(?) one. The Pok?mart theme might be my favourite song from any game.


----------

